# new moble cyclone dust collectors



## james461 (Mar 21, 2011)

I recently was brousing the gizzly catalog and noticed that grizzly had a new portible cyclone dust collector and a simular one from shop fox. Since my garage has a height restriction where I can put my dust collector it cought my eye. It is a lot shorter than an standard cylone and very reasonably priced. I had been planning to build one and I have the cyclone but I still need the motor and blower. At this point I dont know if I am going to continue with my project and buy the new maching. The drawback to the new machines is that they only have about 800 cfm out put. Any opinions


----------



## MNTurner (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been studying and shopping for a new dust collector myself. I have ruled out a single stage collector with a bag or canister and am going for a cyclone system. I have seen the systems you are talking about and have read mixed reviews on sites like Amazon. I would much rather get feedback from people who have used these systems as well. I am trying to decide between a 3hp Grizzly, a 3Hp Laguna, and a 3hp Oneida. I am leaning toward the Grizzly as you are. I am also looking for the same advice from others.


----------



## clabbers (Oct 13, 2011)

*cyclones*

I see Oneida has a 5 gallon cyclone, while Rockler has a 10 gallon one. Any differences in overall performance? Rockler is cheaper, and I heard there is no tech guy at Oneida anymore. Fallin on hard times, your on your own on tech questions.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Cyclone is my next one for sure, and I'm looking at the Grizzly ones too. 

You mention that it only runs at 800 cfm, but in practical terms what does that mean? It has a 5-6" port so they are implying that it is more heavy duty. 

What is the minimum cfm one should look for?


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I looked at the Laguna last week. I think it looked well built and had some cool features. For sure worth a second look


----------



## CNYCarl (Apr 16, 2011)

clabbers said:


> I heard there is no tech guy at Oneida anymore. Fallin on hard times, your on your own on tech questions.


 Bull****. My nephew is the chief engineer for Oneida and he is very much employed.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Why would anyone get a cyclone when...*

Even a Harbor Freight DC with a Thien baffle, total cost under $200.00 will do the same. A separator in line with the DC will get out the largest dust and chips and the Thien will make cleaning the filter virtually unnecessary from what folks here say. So far I have the Thien separators in my Jet DC's and they are working fine. The only issue with an inline separator is the floor space it takes up, but i'm still working on that issue. :yes: 
Threads on Thien baffles: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=726129
The CFM is lower with a cyclone as well ....go figure?

My last DC purchase: http://www.grizzly.com/products/3HP-Double-
Canister-Dust-Collector/G0562Z


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Oct 23, 2011)

This is the one I grabbed. 1654 cfm.

I ran an 8" trunk with 4/6" take off's and the sucker will collapse the pipe if I close all of the blast gates.:yes:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/3-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0441


----------



## omextreme (Nov 18, 2011)

the grizzly looks great, inspired here....


----------

